# Discover: KUALA LUMPUR



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Kuala Lumpur is amazing!!!

Wonderful city!!


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

December 30, 2007 00:03 AM 

*Drum Fest Shows Malaysia Capabilty In Organising Tourism Events - Adnan*


KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 29 (Bernama) -- Malaysia hosting the World Drum Festival shows the country's capability in organising world class tourism events, said Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor.

He said the festival would be made an annual event in Malaysia's tourism calendar from next year.

"Through this festival, locals and tourists alike can get to see drum performances from various countries," he said when opening the one-day festival organised by Kuala Lumpur City Hall and the Kuala Lumpur Tourist Action Council at the Dataran Merdeka here tonight.

The inaugural festival, which is being participated by eight countries, is the final event in Malaysia's 50th independence anniversary celebrations.

Among the groups that performed at it were Enggar and Bayumas of Indonesia, Shikatsu Daiko Kottsu (Jepun), Traditional Culture Drums Music and Drums Troupe (Sri Lanka) and two local groups, Yawa EDC and Diplomat of Drums.

--BERNAMA


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank for your sharing, Malaysia is one of the beautiful countries.


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

*Prime Minister Launches Malaysian F1 Race at KLCC On Friday*

15 January 2008, By Sepang International Circuit










*Malaysia’s Formula One promoter*, Sepang International Circuit (SIC) officially kicks off its domestic promotion campaign for the 2008 Formula One Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix this Friday with a unique open-air launch ceremony at the picturesque Esplanade Suria KLCC in Kuala Lumpur by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Haji Ahmad Badawi.

Marking the 10th edition of the event, SIC General Manager Datuk Azmi Murad said the event will, among others, display the 1999 Red Bull Sauber Petronas F1 car to symbolize the success story of SIC and Petronas in the sports.










“Fans will also be treated to a special video presentation of the official launch of the 2008 BMW Sauber F1 team, which was held in Munich yesterday to give first hand information on the new car. 

“We hope racing fans will join us at the Esplanade to witness this historical event,” said Azmi, who is also the Senior General Manager (Operations) of Malaysia Airports Holdings Berhad. 

First organized in 1999, the 2008 Formula One Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix marked the 10th edition of the event and would be held from March 21 to 23 as the second round of the world championship. 

While the launch would feature only the 1999 car, the 2008 Formula One Roadshow, which would kick off at Mahkota Parade in Malacca next weekend, would feature the remaining F1 cars used by Petronas-sponsored racing teams until 2007. 

“SIC would like to record its highest thanks and appreciation to Petronas for allowing us to use these F1 cars for the roadshows. It would definitely add more colour and substance to the roadshows,” Azmi added.

After Malacca, the roadshow would move to Johor Bahru, Penang, Ipoh and the Klang Valley to woo in the Malaysian fans to the circuit for the race. 

Targeting 125,000 spectators, SIC is currently offering promotional packages for ticket purchases under its 10 Thrilling Offers for the 10th Edition programme, which included one specifically designed for road show patrons. 

For purchases of one Grandstand ticket at normal price at the road shows between now and March 23, fans would get one limited edition PMGP 2008 T-shirt and cap for free. 

For details, contact the Press Officer Azhar Ghazali at 019-3837865.


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

Official Website : http://www.wcit2008.org/

*16th World Congress on Information Technology*










Kuala Lumpur is set to be the point of convergence for the largest-ever gathering of global leaders and decision makers on information and communications technology (ICT) during the World Congress on Information Technology (WCIT 2008).

Held once every two years, WCIT is the premier global forum that brings together leaders in business, government and academia to impact economic and social development through the exchange of policies and ideas on technology.

The 16th edition of an event often billed as the ‘Olympics of ICT’, WCIT 2008 is expected to be the point of convergence for more than 2,500 participants from over 80 countries worldwide. 









_“No single event can offer the scope of opportunities and potential to grow your business on a global scale as WCIT.” _ 
*George C. Newstrom, Chairman of the World Information Technology and Services Alliance (WITSA), rightsholder of WCIT.*










_“It is significant that WCIT 2008 will be held in Malaysia. Through our geographic location and cultural diversity, we are ideally-placed to be the gateway into the emerging knowledge economies of Asia and from Asia to the rest of the world.” _
*Dato’ Badlisham Ghazali, Chairman of WCIT 2008. *


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by jacobssalon


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL to host international tourism fair in June*
Thursday January 24, 2008

KUALA LUMPUR: An international tourism fair will be held in June to bring the tourism industry to a higher level, said Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim said. 

The Asia International Tourism Fair (AITF) will be a platform for international buyers and sellers to showcase their expertise and products in one place. 

“The ministry feels that the country needs an exhibition of this scale to bring our tourism industry to a higher level,” Lim told reporters after launching the Travel Preview Magazine Requisition on Tourism Articles Competition here yesterday. 

“This is not like Matta Fair, which is more of a consumer fair. 

“This international expo will see people from tourism industries across the world sharing pointers and views while showcasing their products and knowledge.” 

Lim said the ministry contributed RM1mil for the Malaysian Association of Tour and Travel Agents (Matta), Malaysian Chinese Tourism Association (MCTA) and Malaysian Association of Bumiputra Tour and Travel Agents (Bumitra Malaysia) to organise the event in June. 

On the competition, Lim said it would allow for feedback from the participants through their writings. 

“Only with feedback can the industry and country improve,” he said. 

The competition is open to all Malaysians aged 18 and above. Articles are to be written in Chinese in not more than 3,000 characters and involve travel-related issues such as travel experiences and tourists hotspots. 

All articles must be submitted to MCTA by March 23. For details, contact 03-9200 5228 / 9578.


----------



## smoothcake (Nov 20, 2007)

smoothcake :lovethem:KL


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Backstreet’s back in KL for their Unbreakable tour*
Sunday February 10, 2008










(From left): McLean, Dorough, Carter and Littrell posing at the Jungle Ball 
held at Madison Square Garden in New York in December. - AP

PETALING JAYA: American boyband Backstreet Boys is back with a bang after a three-year hiatus. 

Following the successful release of their sixth album Unbreakable in October, the Grammy-nominated pop group is set for a world tour which includes a date in Malaysia this month. 

The group, now comprising Brian Littrell, Howie Dorough, A.J. McLean and Nick Carter, is slated to perform here on Feb 27, as part of the Unbreakable World Tour 2008. Co-founder Kevin Richardson left the group in June 2006 to pursue other interests. 

“The new album is definitely a growth for us. It was a conscious decision to make an album so people would not be missing anything,” Dorough told The Star in a phone interview from Los Angeles, California. 

“It’s got new styles, new tunes and hopefully people will love it. We are determined to keep it going,” he said. 

Unbreakable includes various music styles, combining the group’s mid-90s R&B sound with newer guitar-driven pop-rock numbers. 

The group will kick off the world tour in Japan in a few weeks, followed by Europe and South-East Asia. 

It would be their first tour without Richardson. 

“For the older hits, one of us will cover Richardson’s parts,” Dorough said. 

“We’ve been rehearsing and putting everything together. We'll make sure people will not miss out on anything,” he said, adding that the concert would feature old hits and songs from the recent album. 

Dorough said they had not ruled out a possible return by Richardson and had no plans to replace him. 

He said Malaysia was one of the very first countries outside of the United States that the group visited 15 years ago. 

“We loved the food, the people and the culture. I don’t remember specifically what I ate, but I definitely remember that the food in Malaysia was simply awesome. 

“We look forward to meeting our Malaysian fans once more. It’s going to be great.” 

Backstreet Boys last performed here at a tsunami charity concert a few years ago. 

Helpless When She Smiles, the second single from the new album, is set for release soon. 

“Hopefully it will do well. History shows that our ballads have done well in Asia and we hope this will, too,” said Dorough. 

The group was formed in 1993 and has sold over 100 million albums worldwide. 

The concert here will be held at Sunway Lagoon at 8pm. 

Tickets are priced at RM88. For details, visit www.axcess.com.my or call 03-7711 5000.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Get set for the power of Dion*
Tuesday March 11, 2008
TheStar










PETALING JAYA: Organisers of Celine Dion Taking Chances World Tour – Live in Kuala Lumpur have promised a spectacular show on April 8. 

“The performance is powerful, entertaining and, most of all, worth every penny,” Artiste World executive director Arianna Teoh told The Star. 

All the diva’s two-hour shows were sold out in South Africa where she sang to over 300,000 fans on her nine-city tour across the country. 

“There will be old hits and new numbers coupled with excellent stage performances,” she said. 

Galaxy Group (parent company of Artiste World) managing director Alan Chan said that the world-class show was the only one to be held in South-East Asia. 

Apart from Malaysia, Dion, who is touring with husband-manager Rene Angelil and their seven-year-old son Rene-Charles, will also perform in Australia, Europe, China, Japan, South Korea and the United States. 

Some of her chart-toppers include It’s all coming back to me now, My heart will go on, and Power of Love. To date, she has sold over 200 million albums worldwide. 

The concert will be held at Stadium Merdeka on April 8 at 8pm. Tickets are priced at RM1,000, RM788 and RM488 (numbered seats) and RM288, RM158 (free seating). 

For details, contact 03-22822020 or visit www.galaxy.com.my.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't wait till I go to this fantastic city in July.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jackie Chan’s Café opens in Lot 10 *
Kuala Lumpur, March 17, 2008
YTLCommunity










The famous Jackie Chan’s Café will open its doors tomorrow in Lot 10 Shopping Centre. This outlet mirrors the existing Jackie Chan’s Café on the Muse Floor in Starhill Gallery, which was launched in October last year.

The outlet in Lot 10 is situated on Level 2 concourse area and is a quaint cosy place away from the busy streets down below.

The Jackie Chan Café is among the many life-changing endeavours of the Hong Kong superstar, which hopes to inspire and change the hearts of people all over the world. 

The loaded agenda of the cafe is that it brings you more than just good coffee. It aims not to make money but rather to give away money and that speaks loudly of the heart of its owner. A percentage of revenue from Jackie Chan Café will be donated to charity to further his good works.

YTL Group and Jackie Chan have joined hands in this entrepreneurial venture to ensure that Jackie’s cause for humanity will continue to be able to generate more, in time to come.

The cafe serves premium coffees, including espresso and blended coffees, juices and flavoured teas, as well as light meals and pastries. A personal favourite of Jackie’s is the Caffe Latte, a ‘must-try’ even if you’re not a coffee lover.

Drop by Jackie Chan’s Café for a good time with friends or simply to unwind with your scrumptious cup of java.



*Venue: *Level 2 Concourse, Lot 10 Shopping Centre
*Opening Hours: *10am - 10pm


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

amazing!!! *_*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Felipe Massa visits Feast Village at YTL's Starhill Gallery *
Kuala Lumpur, March 19, 2008
YTLCommunity










Felipe Massa with the Richard Mille collection 

Formula One race driver, and brand Ambassador for Richard Mille - Felipe Massa, joined in the festivity yesterday for an exclusive dinner at the Feast Village in *Starhill Gallery* to celebrate the F1 race this weekend.

Felipe Massa who is brand ambassador of Richard Mille, arrived with his wife Anna Rafaela for a tour and cocktails at the Richard Mille boutique. The boutique, which was launched during A Journey Through Time in December last year, showcases Richard Mille’s unique and sporty timepieces, which are well known for their craftsmanship and provocative designs.

The F1 racer was taken up with the interiors of Starhill Gallery and said in an interview that, _“I think this is a beautiful mall and Richard Mille as chosen the perfect place to set up his boutique.”_

During the celebration, Felipe thanked guests for coming and for supporting his Ferrari team during the F1 races. 

_“I haven’t been doing so well during the past few races, but I really hope to perform better this weekend at the Sepang circuit”_, said Felipe who in turn received a thunderous applause and well wishes from his supporters.

The party then headed to the Feast Village for a special dinner at Shook! restaurant. Also present was Dato’ Yeoh Soo Min, Executive Director of YTL Corporation Berhad and other distinguished guests from ECM Libra Investment Bank.

A special fashion showcase was held during the evening where models strutted around flashing the dazzling timepieces from Richard Mille’s collection. Among the timepieces shown was the RM005, a limited edition timepiece, which was named and designed after Felipe Massa. This sporty looking timepiece has the number “6” to represent Felipe’s driver number and a red dial which represents Ferrari.


----------



## emin98 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great city and country!!! I always wanted to visit Malaysia. İnshallah will be. I think Malaysia is most developed Muslim counrty. Go on my Muslim brothers!!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Stylo KL Fashion Festival 2008*
15th-23rd March @ Pavilion Shopping Mall
by AhTak



















by kc kong



















by V o d k a 






























> by rizalhakim


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

This is the FUNNIEST post ever in SSC forum ! Magic !  



haze said:


> Official Website : http://www.wcit2008.org/
> 
> *16th World Congress on Information Technology*
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

emin98 said:


> Great city and country!!! I always wanted to visit Malaysia. İnshallah will be. I think Malaysia is most developed Muslim counrty. Go on my Muslim brothers!!!


Thanks emin from Kazakhstan  I think yes economic/industry-wise Malaysia is the most developed but in terms of income Gulf Arab countries are far richer. Qataris have 6 X income more than Malaysians. 

Anyway if you come here let me know first , maybe you get free accommodation in my house


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Go KL! The city is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Beast comes to Malaysia*
Friday April 11, 2008











The show promoters: Tourism Ministry promotional director Ibrahim Seddiqi 
(left), Effendy (second left) and Kang (right) posing for photographers during 
the official launch of Disney's Beauty & The Beast in Kuala Lumpur

KUALA LUMPUR: Broadway musical fans are in for a treat when the highly-acclaimed West End production of *Disney’s Beauty & The Beast – The Broadway Musical performs *at the Plenary Hall, Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre from June 14 to July 3.

The musical, which made its debut in 1994, has gone on record-breaking runs in New York, Los Angeles, Toronto, Sydney, Tokyo and London.

It has also been nominated for nine Tony awards and won the Olivier Award for Best Musical in London.

Brought by Yvents! and presented by CIMB Bank, the musical is the second such effort between the two parties in bringing world-class musicals to the country. The first was Chicago – The Musical which was held in November last year.

“This show took up to four years to bring to Malaysia and it wouldn’t be possible without the help of our sponsors and our collaboration with CIMB Bank,” said Yvette Kang, managing director of Yvents! at the official launch of the musical yesterday.

“We’re extremely proud to bring this show to town,” said Effendy Shahul Hamid, CIMB Bank head of group corporate communications.

Tickets for the musical is priced at RM90, RM150, RM250 and RM350. Credit card members of CIMB Bank, SBB and Direct Access and CIMB Clicks will enjoy exclusive discounts of up to 30% on the June 25 show, a 20% discount for the weekday shows and 15% discount for the weekend show.

For individual bookings, call the Ticketcharge hotline at 03-2241 9999 or visit www.ticketcharge.com.my. For corporate and group bookings of more than 20 tickets, call 03-2287 2811 or e-mail [email protected].

The Star is the official newspaper for Disney’s Beauty & The Beast – The Broadway Musical.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Panic at the Disco to perform in KL*
Tuesday July 22, 2008, TheStar










Famous American band: (From left) Urie, Ross, Walker and Smith. 
The group has a huge following in the country.


PETALING JAYA: American band Panic at the Disco is set to rock Malaysia this August.

With dates already confirmed in Australia and New Zealand, the band’s showcase here is part of its world tour touted, as the biggest shows overseas to date.

The show's organiser who spoke on condition of anonymity, said the group had garnered world recognition since its inception four years ago.

“They have a huge following here and their beats incorporate many elements from pop, jazz to punk and rock. It appeals to everyone.”

The four-piece band originated in Las Vegas, United States, and comprises Brendon Urie, 21, Ryan Ross, 21, Jon Walker, 22, and Spencer Smith, 20.

Their debut album “A Fever You Can’t Sweat Out,” released in 2005 reached the 13th spot on the US Billboard 200 and sold over 2.2mil copies.

The band’s second album “Pretty.Odd” which was released in March 2008 debuted at second spot in the United States.

Three years since the debut album, Panic at the Disco has gone from old-fashioned vaudeville and electronic rock beats to something completely different, evident in their second album.

“It is influenced by the music our parents listened to like the Beach Boys, the Kinks, and the Beatles,” Ross was quoted as saying in an interview with the Rolling Stone.

“The new songs are more like classic rock than modern rock. We got older and started listening to different music and this seems like the natural thing to do right now.”

Panic at the Disco performs at Stadium Putra Bukit Jalil on Aug 5. For tickets, go to www.axcess.com.my ( 03-77115000 ).


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*'KL a great destination' *


Nikko Hotel general manager Michael Borostyan believes Malaysia and Kuala Lumpur have all it takes to be a leading MICE destination in the world. But it will require close cooperation between all the major players for long-term success. Malaysia already has an impressive cultural diversity that MICE delegates look for, and coupled with the positive business environment and top-class infrastructure, all the pieces are there for long-term growth. 
“The key, when marketing Malaysia, is the brand message and having offers in place that differentiate the destination from our competitors. Coordination with all the regions is essential as the pre and post-components of the tourism part of the event will demand options ranging from eco-tourism and resort stays to the multi-cultural experiences to be had in places like Penang and Melaka,” says Borostyan. 

*The Edge: What are the aspects of Nikko Hotel that make you an ideal MICE destination? *

Borostyan: While I would like to think that Hotel Nikko is the catalyst for any decision-maker to choose Kuala Lumpur, it would be more prudent to recognise that it is the total destinational package and all the relevant components of quality, value and modern city facilities that generally result in the venue being selected. Hotel Nikko satisfies these requirements, but it is KL that clinches the deal. 

*How did you do last year in the MICE segment? What is in your pipeline for MICE business in the next three years and what are your targets for winning new business? *

As a hotel, the best revenues are always generated from the MICE segments. For 2007 and for 1H2008, business has been consistently above forecasts. But this has the potential to change very quickly as all the major economies are slowing down. It would be reasonable to expect MICE events to still occur, but the numbers may decrease. Events that require long-term planning may not occur at all. It is in these times that cooperation between the major players is critical for long-term success of KL. 

*How strong is KL established as a MICE destination and what are you doing to help market the city as a MICE venue? *

There is no question that KL is a great MICE destination. A city that offers a plethora of things to see and do, from unique attractions like heritage buildings to top-class resorts and shopping. Hotel Nikko KL has always supported initiatives to play host to international delegates in the hotel by working closely with Tourism Malaysia. Other strategic approaches include participation in MICE trade and/or roadshows, for example, the forthcoming ITCMA in Bangkok; upgrading its meeting and conference facilities; increasing its venue; and actively promoting KL as an attractive value-for-money destination. 

*Hotels are only one part of the value chain in winning MICE business. Which are the key components to help build Malaysia as a MICE destination and how would you rate the efforts being done to build KL a MICE destination? *

International delegates will be discerning and will be looking for experiences in the context of international facilities. KL has this from the moment they arrive at KLIA to their stay at five-star hotels. When you look at the KL Convention Centre, it is truly world class. The leverage that KL has against some other neighbouring destinations are the positive business environment and consistently substantial investment in infrastructure within the city. 

*What are some of your major challenges in trying to win MICE business? *

Key decision-makers are spoilt for choise when it comes to destination throughout the world. The key, when marketing Malaysia, is the brand message and having offers in place that differentiate the destination from our competitors. Coordination with all regions is essential as the pre and post-components of tourism will demand options ranging from eco-tourism and resort stays to multi-cultural experiences in places like Penang and Melaka. 

*How are you using the Internet and social networking sites in your marketing strategy? *

We have been using Starcite as the mode of Internet to get MICE business. We are only now reviewing which Social Networking Sites to promote the hotel for MICE. As part of an international hotel chain, we rely on our corporate office in Tokyo to capitalise on opportunities to work with established and well-known MICE booking engines. 

*With the economic climate taking a downturn, how are you capitalising on the fact that Malaysia is a value-for-money destination? *

Malaysia will continue to be perceived as a destination with the lowest rates, ranging from room accommodation to food and beverages, and entertainment in Southeast Asia. With that, Malaysia will still be able to capture a lot more of the foreign MICE groups with the budget that they are able to spend. To ensure continuous sustainability of MICE into the country, Hotel Nikko KL is working aggressively to instil this perception into the minds of overseas event organisers as well as tour operators, and is currently looking into setting up a dedicated MICE division to further promote growth for this segment, which still holds a lot of potential business for Malaysia. It is also keen to produce related MICE collaterals with emphasis on locality and accessibility, value-for-money five-star accommodation and active participation in trade shows, especially MICE-related ones. 

*From a policy standpoint, what can the government do to further help the growth of the MICE sector? *

The government has a far greater role than just providing policy and financial support to Tourism and Convention Boards. Looking forward, the government can encourage innovative tourism ventures by easing the way for private enterprise to invest confidently in Malaysia. Delegates like the thought of new cultural experiences. It is these experiences, the value for money, five-star accommodations and quality service that can propel KL to the top of MICE destination lists. 

*What has been the most challenging MICE event you have hosted so far and what was the client's feedback? *

Hotel Nikko KL hosted the international Adobe conference in April this year. Apart from the general logistics of rooms and banquets, it is this type of event that demands the provision of the best technology throughout the hotel. The Hotel Nikko team members performed beyond the delegates' expectations, but it also highlighted the increased need for Internet bandwidth. As a result, Hotel Nikko has now tripled its bandwidth since June.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Malaysia and Kuala Lumpur are on my Asia tour list. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pussycat Dolls are back in Malaysia for MTV Asia Awards performance*
Friday August 1, 2008, By NIKI CHEONG, TheStar











Cat power: The Pussycat Dolls, Jessica Sutta, Kimberly Wyatt, 
Nicole Scherzinger, Melody Thornton and Ashley Roberts will open the 
MTV Asia Awards show in Genting Highlands tomorrow.

KUALA LUMPUR: American girl group Pussycat Dolls has returned to Malaysia, and is set to raise temperatures at Genting Highlands when it opens the MTV Asia Awards 2008 tomorrow.

It has been two years since the girls performed in Kuala Lumpur, and besides their new music the members also feature new looks.

Jessica Sutta, who used to be a brunette, has reddish coloured locks, while Kimberly Wyatt is now sporting short hair. They are also now a quintet following the departure of Carmit Bachar earlier this year.

“When the Pussycat Dolls explosion took off, we put three years of our lives into making sure we planted the seeds into the soil,” said lead Pussycat Nicole Scherzinger.

“(Then), we were able to take some time off, spend a bit of time with the family, and do a bit of self-searching. The time off was so healthy for us because now it’s all of us again and we’re coming back with a fire stronger than before.”

The group, made up of Scherzinger, Melody Thornton, Ashley Roberts, Jessica Sutta and Kimberly Wyatt, shot to fame in 2005 with their debut single Don’t Cha. They girls previewed a number of songs from their upcoming Doll Domination to the media yesterday.

The album features their latest single When I Grow Up, which is making waves on music charts worldwide.

*Pussycat Dolls will join artistes scheduled to perform at the MTV Asia Awards, which will be held in Malaysia for the first time.*

*MTV Asia Awards
2008 Malaysia*


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

excellent pictures of a great capital


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Seven couples tie the knot atop KL Tower on 08.08.08*
Tuesday August 12, 2008
By VIJENTHI NAIR BAILAND
TheStar

THE air of love and romance filled the skies above Kuala Lumpur Tower as seven lucky couples pledged their vows on the open deck of the tower on the auspicious 08.08.08 on Friday.

The couples’ marriage was witnessed by about 200 guests solemnised by national registrars.

Around them were beautifully arranged red daisies while rose petals were strewn on the red carpet.













Unforgettable: The seven couples posing for 
a group photo after the wedding ceremony.




A helicopter was also seen circling the tower to get aerial shots of the memorable event. All were later ushered downstairs to a banquet dinner.

KL Tower chief executive officer Datuk Zulkifli Mohamad said people nowadays were moving away from traditional ceremonies and looking for unique ways to say “I do”.

“We are trying to promote wedding tourism in support of the Visit Malaysia Year campaign as we see a demand in this industry and view it as a good economic feature.












On top of the world: A couple exchanging rings during their wedding 
ceremony as the other couples and guests look on at the open deck 
of the KL Tower.



“We are working with travel agents and wedding planners internationally to promote our services and encourage couples to come to Malaysia for a romantic wedding and honeymoon.

For details, on Pledge Your Vow In The Sky package, call Sooky Au at 03-2098 8594.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*International base jumping event at KL Tower attracts a lot of spectators*
Tuesday September 2, 2008
By CHRISTINA LOW
Photos by SIA HONG KIAU
TheStar

A BUNCH of thrill seekers comprising professional base jumpers gathered last weekend for the annual KL Tower International Jump Malaysia (KLITJM) 2008. The view from the open deck area of the 421m high KL Towers was mind-blowing and definitely not for the faint-hearted.

Apart from the base jumpers, the event attracted a fair number of visitors mostly tourists who couldn’t wait to witness the jumpers leaping off the tower from the deck.













Look ma, no ropes! : Norwegian Morton Vikesa jumping off the deck.




“It is a chance for visitors to get a better view and see some of the prominent buildings from atop,” said Menara Kuala Lumpur media relations executive Eliey Sahad.

Eliey added that each visitor had to be fitted with a harness with a rope attached to it and clipped along the railings of the deck for security and safety.

They had to pay a fee of RM50 per person and was allowed to be in the deck area for 40 minutes.

The KL Tower International Jump Malaysia circuits kicked off at Menara Pelita in Kuching on Aug 3, before moving onto other towers in Sarawak, Sabah, Kedah and Penang with KL Tower and Menara TM as the finale spots.

The annual event held in conjunction with the country’s National Day, attracted about 450 base jumpers.













Picture time: Visitors busy snapping away at the open deck area.




For fans, besides having their heads glued skywards to watch the spectacular view of colourful parachutes against the background of blue skies, interesting ground events were also made available.

The KLTIJM 2008 also organised a mini-concert featuring popular groups such as OAG, Dead Mushroom, Bittersweet, Stone Garden, Couple, Bunkface, Skudap Skudip and other local Indie band.

Tug-O-War, Funtastic Explorace and Street Soccer competitions, a Senamrobik session, interactive martial arts demonstration and children colouring contest were among the other activities at the ground level.


----------



## LUKS-BH (Mar 5, 2007)

THOSE ARE B E A U T I F U L sites!!!!!!!!

Wish I could be there... Definitely I'll visit this great location when I travel to ASIA!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*GLOBAL QUALITY OF LIVING CITY RANKINGS 2007*
Source : http://www.finfacts.com/qualityoflife.htm

- European cities dominate annual worldwide quality of living rankings 
- Zurich scores highest for overall quality of living; Baghdad, the lowest 
- Luxembourg ranks highest for personal safety; Baghdad, the lowest 
- In UK, Glasgow (43) and Birmingham (53) rank safer than London (69)

The rankings are based on a point scoring index, which sees Zurich scoring 108, while Baghdad scores 13.5. Cities are compared to New York as the base city, with an index score of 100. The quality of living survey covers 215 cities and is conducted to help governments and major companies place employees on international assignments. 

The survey also identifies those cities with the highest personal safety ranking based on internal stability, crime, effectiveness of law enforcement and relationships with other countries. Luxembourg is top, followed by Bern, Geneva, Helsinki and Zurich, all equally placed at number 2. Chicago, Houston and San Francisco are amongst the safest cities in the US, all ranking at 53. Baghdad (215) is the world's least safe city along with Kinshasa (214), Karachi (213), Nairobi (212) and Bangui (211). Luxembourg scores 131.4 on the index while Baghdad scores 3.8.

*City rankings for health and sanitation (Greater South East Asia)*
SEA Ranking (Worldwide Ranking) City Country Index

1 (50) SINGAPORE	Singapore	114
*2 (97)	KUALA LUMPUR	Malaysia	91.8
3 (108)	JOHOR BAHARU	Malaysia	84.1*
4 (150)	VIENTIANE	Laos, People's Dem. Republic Of	66.2
5 (155)	MANILA	Philippines	64.8
6 (157)	YANGON	Myanmar	63.9
7 (165) HO CHI MINH CITY	Vietnam	60.6
8 (167)	JAKARTA	Indonesia	59.4
9 (168)	BANGKOK	Thailand	59
10 (168)	HANOI	Vietnam	59
11 (176)	RAYONG	Thailand	53

*City rankings for overall quality of living (Greater South East Asia)*
SEA Sanking (Worldwide Ranking) City Country Index

1 (34)	SINGAPORE	Singapore	102.5
*2 (75)	KUALA LUMPUR	Malaysia	88.9
3 (101) JOHOR BAHARU	Malaysia	81.2*
4 (109)	BANGKOK	Thailand	76.8
5 (123)	MANILA	Philippines	72.3
6 (132)	RAYONG	Thailand	69.3
7 (142)	JAKARTA	Indonesia	63.7
8 (150) HO CHI MINH CITY	Vietnam	62.0
9 (157)	HANOI	Vietnam	60.1
10 (169)	VIENTIANE	Laos, People's Dem. Republic Of	55.0
11 (185)	YANGON	Myanmar	49.3


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Nearly 4,000 tickets sold for Mamma Mia!*
Wednesday October 8, 2008 TheStar

KUALA LUMPUR: If you still haven’t got a ticket to what may be the biggest party at this year’s Christmas season, Mamma Mia!, then you would better head to the nearest Axcess Tickets counter as fast as you can.

According to a spokesman for the ticketing agent of the top West End musical, tickets for the Christmas Eve show (Dec 24) are selling like hot cakes and very limited seats are available.

The response to the other shows has also been overwhelming.

Since tickets went on sale on Monday, close to 4,000 have been snapped up as of yesterday.

Said Axcess Tickets CEO, John Yap, “Opening sales has been superb. We have never seen such sales performance on the first day of ticket sales.”

Over 30 million people all around the world have fallen in love with the characters, the story and the music that make Mamma Mia! the ultimate feel-good show!

Mamma Mia! tells of a young bride-to-be who invites three of her mother’s old boyfriends to her wedding in the hope of finding her real father.

The musical offers a glittering blend of comedy and music from the lovable songs of the 70s and 80s pop group ABBA, and has enormous appeal, thanks to its catchy tunes and universal themes.

Now it’s a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for Malaysians to watch this best-selling London West End musical and World’s No 1 show live in Kuala Lumpur.

Mamma Mia! will be staged at Istana Budaya, Kuala Lumpur from Dec 17 to Jan 1.



> Note :
> Mamma Mia! is a stage musical based on the songs of ABBA. ABBA was a Swedish pop/dance group active from 1972 - 1982 and one of the most internationally popular pop groups of all-time, topping the charts again and again in Europe, the United Kingdom, North America and Australia.
> 
> Synopsis:
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL the top choice of expatriates*
Saturday October 11, 2008 By TAN KARR WEI TheStar

KUALA LUMPUR is becoming the top choice for foreigners wanting to live in the country under the Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) programme.

According to The Expat Group managing director J. Andrew Davison, the earlier groups of people who came often picked places like Penang.

“Penang has always been a tourist destination in Malaysia because of its historical connection. Many tourists go straight to Penang without coming to KL,” Davison said.

The Expat Group is the one of the approved agencies for the MM2H programme. It publishes a few magazines and a MM2H guide for expatriates living in the country.

Due to some changes in the rules, the British and Japanese are now among the top nationalities applying for the MM2H visa. Previously, about four years ago, applications from China and Bangladesh topped the list.

“Certain groups of people prefer KL because it is a developed and modern city. They don’t want to live in or too near the city centre. Their favourite residential areas are the upmarket condos or apartments within a gated community as they feel more secure in these places. Many are nervous about houses,” Davison said.











More relaxing: Stephen and Bella Howse loves the less hectic lifestyle in 
Kuantan and are pictured here in the garden of the house that they 
bought there.


For Raymond and Joy Keys, having school-going children was a big incentive to stay in KL rather than in another state.

“I was working in Malaysia in 1999 and my contract expired in 2002. We didn’t want to disrupt the children’s studies so we decided to stay on in Malaysia under the MM2H programme,” said Raymond, 56.

The Keys and their children Rory, 15, and Stuart, 13, live in an apartment near the Mid Valley Megamall on the outskirts of the Kuala Lumpur city centre.

Their home is far from the hustle and bustle of the city centre, yet they have the convenience of the amenities and entertainment facilities at the megamall.

The Keys, originally from Britain, had stayed in places like Hungary and Thailand but decided to settle down in Malaysia.

According to Raymond, one reason that they chose KL is the language.











At ease: Raymond and Joy Keys have happily settled down in Kuala Lumpur 
with their children Rory (left) and Stuar t (right) under the Malaysia My 
Second Home programme


“Even though some people spoke English in Hungary or Thailand, I would still need an interpreter if I needed something done in the apartment, like if I were to hire a plumber. In Malaysia, there’s never been an issue,” he said.

“Coming here is like coming home. I could find things in the shops here that I would in Britain, silly little things like ginger biscuits which I couldn’t get in Thailand,” said Joy, 52.

Raymond said although the cost of living in KL was not as low as it used to be, there were some things he could enjoy here which he would not be able to do in Britain.

“I could just go out to the mamak stall to get a roti telur or tosai for very little because the cost of food is cheaper here,” he said.

Paul and Natasha Godbold were used to living in a lush green area in Nottingham, England, but they opted to live in KL when they came to Malaysia under MM2H programme in March this year.

“My mother is actually from Penang. I’ve been there before so we considered living there but it is becoming too busy,” said Paul, 40.

Natasha, 30, agreed: “It’s a big island and there is only so much you can do there, only so many places you can go.”

Paul and Natasha were previously company directors in Britain before they decided to sell off their businesses and retired at their youthful age.

“We tried to look at other areas like Malacca but we realised not as many people spoke English in smaller towns,” Paul said.

“We decided to stay in KL because it’s the city centre and more people spoke English,” Natasha said.

According to Paul, he feels that KL is safer for foreigners because there are more people who they could relate to.

The Godbolds have since settled into an apartment in Wangsa Maju but have bought a house near the city centre.

“We looked at some beautiful houses in Sungai Buloh but after we went down to the local shopping mall, we realised there are not as many foreigners there,” Paul said.

For Stephen and Bella Howse who decided to call Kuantan home, smaller towns away from KL offered them a more peaceful surrounding.

“A friend took us around and gave us a good introduction.

“We explored the city but we didn’t want to live there so we went north,” said Stephen, 58.

Having spent many hours each day of their working lives commuting in Britain, both Stephen and Bella decided that they wanted a more relaxed pace for retirement.

“I was actually a country girl in England and I couldn’t live in the city.

“We heard that the crime rate was very low in Kuantan and we knew that was something we were seeking,” said Bella, 45.

“When one is buying a home in a foreign country, one main consideration would be safety which would make one feel more secure and comfortable,” she said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Soar with Brickman at KL Tower*
Friday, 24 October 2008










KUALA LUMPUR: Get ready for a romantic time with Jim Brickman at KL Tower.

The star will perform at a "2 Nite KL Tower Garden Rendezvous with Jim Brickman" on Oct 31 and Nov 1.

Both performances will take place at the open air KL Tower Terrace.

The first night will feature local guest artistes -- Atilia, Izwan Pilus and Mary of Traxx fm with a special opening act by Jeff Timmons.

The second night will feature Noryn Aziz, Izwan Pilus and Mary.

Both performances start at 8.45pm.

Those who purchase the grand stand tickets of RM250, will be able to meet Jim Brickman at a post concert session.

Tickets priced at RM200, RM170 and RM120 are also available at all Yamaha music schools in the Klang Valley.

Tickets are also available at KL Tower and Putra World Trade Centre.

The pianist is well known for songs such as Valentine, Love of My Life and Peace.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

KL..



nazrey said:


> by the constant wanderer





nazrey said:


> by notchet


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Roger Federer happy with huge turnout at autograph session*
Wednesday November 19, 2008










Bjorn Borg, Roger Federer, James Blake dan John McEnroe
- pic from cosmo

KUALA LUMPUR: More than 1,000 fans thronged the foyer of the Petronas Twin Towers to meet Swiss tennis superstar Roger Federer yesterday.

Fans queued up as early as 8am just to see the 27-year-old Swiss in the flesh and get his autograph.

The queue extended to about 100m and spilled outside the building as fans waited to meet the man who held the world No. 1 ranking for a record 237 consecutive weeks before losing it to rival Rafael Nadal of Spain this year.

According to an event spokesman, the crowd went absolutely wild when Federer arrived.

“He had fans of all ages. There was even a 60-year-old lady who was so excited after she got his signature.

“There were also some Swiss fans present who brought Swiss cow bells along with them. It was quite a noisy affair,” he said.

Federer was in town for the “Showdown of Champions” matches at Putra Stadium, Bukit Jalil held last night, with American James Blake and tennis legends and former Wimbledon champions John McEnroe and Bjorn Borg also participating.

In the one-set exhibition match, Federer scraped past Blake 7-6, showing no signs of the back strain or stomach bug that hampered him at last week’s season-ending Masters Cup.

“There was some fantastic tennis tonight. I was confident coming into the match today and I played pretty well so I’m happy,” said Federer.

McEnroe won the battle of the old timers when he beat former arch-rival Borg 7-6. McEnroe and Blake then teamed up to beat Federer and Borg 7-5 in the doubles match.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mid Valley City*










Welcome to Mid Valley City, the iconic landmark in retail, dining, entertainment, business and hospitality.

Painstakingly planned and developed to be a ‘City in a City’, this 50-acre site boasts of the potential to house up to 18 million square feet of built-up space catering to any need, from global conglomerates down to the leisure-seeking individual.

Mid Valley City first began drawing enormous crowds through its gates in 1999 with the completion of Mid Valley Megamall, one of Asia’s largest and busiest retail centres, follow by Menara IGB, Cititel, Boulevard Hotel and a KTM halt.

Mid Valley City has proudly served as business hub for many occupants, some of which are listed below:



















Mid Valley Station


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

New Year 2009, KLCC
by oneampang




























KL skyline
by nagacyber


----------



## smoothcake (Nov 20, 2007)

*Jason Mraz Tours KL!*








​
Following the release of his highly anticipated new album “We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things.”, Marctensia, the concert organizer is pleased to announce that the multi-talented Grammy nominated singer-songwriter Jason Mraz will be touring Kuala Lumpur. Jason Mraz’s concert will kick off on the 4th of March 2009, Stadium Negara at 8:00p.m. 

Ticket prices are categorized into RM68 & RM88 (free seating), RM168 & RM208 (number seated) and RM138 (Rock Zone standing and RM258 (The Pitt standing – limited tickets only) and there will be an exclusive early-bird sale event coming this Saturday, 17 January at Sungei Wang Plaza Concourse from 12pm – 3pm; offering one-off early-bird 15% discount tickets to Jason Mraz Live in Malaysia 2009. 

A vital and vibrant live performer, Mraz has just wrapped a major North American tour, Now Jason Mraz will tour the whole of SEA for the very fist time, including KL, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Bangkok, Singapore and Jakarta. Accompanied by his critically acclaimed live band and a brass section, Jason Mraz performs tracks from his album ‘We Sing. We Dance. We Steal Things’,

This year, the San Diego California-based songwriter has been honored with three Grammy Award nominations in the USA, including the prestigious “Song of the Year” nod for “I’m Yours.” Jason was also named in the “Best Male Pop Vocal Performance” category, while Mraz’s acclaimed new album, “WE SING. WE DANCE. WE STEAL THINGS.” was acknowledged for “Best Engineered Album, Non-Classical” (marking the work of Dyre Gormsen and Tony Maserati). 

The album’s first single, “I’m Yours” has proven an international radio blockbuster, with worldwide #1 chart-topping runs. “I’m Yours,” which caused an online commotion upon its initial release, can now be found in thousands of user-generated videos from more than 25 countries, with more than 40 million views on YouTube. “I’m Yours” has already received double platinum certification from the RIAA for sales exceeding 2 million in the USA and worldwide. 

Mraz’s first set of all-new material in nearly three years, “WE SING. WE DANCE. WE STEAL THINGS.” was produced by Martin Terefe, known for his work with KT Tunstall, Cat Stevens, Ron Sexsmith, and James Morrison. The album sees Mraz continuing to tread his own distinctive artistic path, melding a variegated musical tapestry with passionate, personal lyricism. Among the highlights are collaborations with British tunesmith James Morrison and singer/songwriter Colbie Caillat. 

“WE SING. WE DANCE. WE STEAL THINGS.” follows Mraz’s two previous studio releases: 2002’s RIAA platinum-certified breakthrough, “WAITING FOR MY ROCKET TO COME,” and 2005’s “MR. A-Z,” which debuted at #5 on the Billboard 200. Mraz has also released a series of concert recordings, including 2004’s “TONIGHT, NOT AGAIN: JASON MRAZ LIVE AT THE EAGLES BALLROOM” and 2006’s digital-only release, “SELECTIONS FOR FRIENDS.” 

The single “I’m Yours” performed extremely well locally, staying at Hitz fm & Mix Fm chart for more than 17 weeks, very rare for any singer or song.


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

Rihanna Live in Kuala Lumpur 2009


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

6-21 February 2009


Puteri Gunung Ledang is a Malaysian musical directed by Zahim Albakri, co-directed by Adlin Aman Ramlie, book by Saw Teong Hin and music composed by Dick Lee. The musical is based on the 2004 Puteri Gunung Ledang film. The original production was staged at the Istana Budaya in February 2006, this was followed by two more productions and an upcoming third in February 2009. Tiara Jacquelina and Stephen Rahman-Hughes starred as Gusti Putri and Hang Tuah in all the productions to date. Other members of the production team are music director Roslan Aziz, choreographer Pat Ibrahim and production designer Raja Malek. The musical was staged in poetic Malay and Javanese-accented Malay, but English subtitles were provided.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


_*PUTERI GUNUNG LEDANG *_
THE MUSICAL, SEASON 3
Istana Budaya, Kuala Lumpur (6-12 Feb 2009)



















Tiara Jacquelina
Gusti Puteri Retno Dumilah










Stephen Rahman-Hughes
Hang Tuah


----------

